# Smoked Trout



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

My family and I eat this at least once a month.

Gut and clean trout. I cut mine in half so both sides are pretty equal by wieght. I do this so more smoke can get to the suface of the meat. Then I place all fish togeather in a ziplock freezer bag with a half cup of rock salt and what ever home brew i have handy. In the fridge over night.

About 3 hours before your wanting to eat start charcoals in smoker. when coals are ready. add your favrite smoking chips/wood. I have been using a 4 in diameter by 4 in high block of peach wood split into 6 equal parts. Fill water bowl with marinade poured off of fish, top off with water.

Place fish on rack, I like to place them so the body cavity is spred apart facing down. let them sit in ther for 2 -2.5 hours.
remove from smoker. the meat has srunken quite a bit and the skin should be hard and slip off the meat. 

Now sitback and enjoy. my favrite part are the thin bits and the flesh that gets directly exposed to the smoke. smokey and salty you cant beat it. I have a wife who before we met would not eat anything that came from the water, even crap and lobster! and she loves the smoked trout. The brine and smoke remove 98% of the fishy flavor, and the meat is firm and excellent table fare.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

This sounds really good! I cant beleive your wife wont eat Crap from the ocean!! haha I have been smoking trout this year a bit also. I have used Mesquite and its quite strong. Where do you get your peach wood?


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

Oh, i made an honest woman out of her and she'll pretty much eat it all now, and she enjoys it. It took alot of coaxing but once she started to give things a chance before putting her nose up @ it. She relized that the bounty from the sea as well as the fresh water was not to be ignored. 

I used to buy wood chips from the store but they were pretty expencive. And if you look @ what your really using its just wood. Sure in the store its packaged nice and looks good, but its still just wood.

So now I get my smoking wood from just about any where. Just like us trees die and when they do its a short step from fruit tree to smoker wood. You can use most any thing. Oak, Maple, Alder, all the fruit woods. Dont for any reason use pine or any other coniferious tree. All the pines are toxic. There is somthing about the sap burning that gives off a toxic vapor. 

If you cut down a green tree depending on the diameter and the environment it could be cured "dry" in as littel as one season. The peach tree i'm using right now was standing dead in my Grandmothers yard for the past two years, so it was ready to go. 

The only wood I buy anymore is Hickory because i dont have a source for that. I'm not sure it even grow around here.


----------



## BIGBEAN (Apr 16, 2008)

pkred wrote:


> I have a wife who before we met would not eat anything that came from the water, even *crap* and lobster!


I don't blame her, sewer trout probably wouldn't taste all that great. 8)

I look forward to trying this, thanks.


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

LOL

I did'nt notice that even afte nor-ta pointed it out.

I ment crab not wrinkle neck brown trout.

Hooked on phonics did'nt work for me.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Good advice on the peach wood and dont worry about the misspelled word! haha we all do it.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

That sounds like a great recipe for success. I think I'll try it if I can ever convince the wife we have room in our one bedroom apt for a smoker.


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

willfish4food - Cant help you with the wife but smokers are relitivly small and can be kept on a porch or in a closet. The Weber (WSM) comes with a cover for storage.

Nor-ta - I looked @ your profile and you are a fellow utah county man. If you want to try the peach wood i would be willin to part with a stick or two. I have more than enough to last me a couple years. :lol:


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

willfish4food said:


> That sounds like a great recipe for success. I think I'll try it if I can ever convince the wife we have room in our one bedroom apt for a smoker.


I done it! But my wife is a saint and we have a little storage shed as part of the apt. I have a Brinkmann smoke n grill and it is pretty small.

pkred- Sounds awesome, PM sent.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

pkred said:


> The Weber (WSM) comes with a cover for storage.


Thanks for the tip I'll have to look into it. if it has a cover she may be open to it being in the apt. I've got a little walmart gas grill that I think I'm going to look at converting when I get back to Utah. I don't think it'll work but it seems my only option.



Nor-tah said:


> I have a Brinkmann smoke n grill and it is pretty small.


I used to have one of those. I kept it outside my apartment when I was single. One day I walked out and it was gone. Come to find out it was the apartment management that kindly got rid of it for me. :evil: When I confronted them about it they said I wasn't supposed to have it anyway. I guess I can understand that but if they would have said something I would have done something with it. I'm still a little mad though. :evil: :evil:


----------

